# lets build a flowsquare. compatibility between SP and SJ



## milahu (Jan 30, 2021)

hello to the rare SJ unicorns : )

i have this theory of interpersonal compatibility that i want to verify

basically my theory says:
a personality type is compatible, when it is embodied with a specific sex and age

a flowsquare is a group of four people with specific properties
mostly: same diagonal (S or N = concrete or abstract = 12 or 34)

the two concrete flowsquares are:


```
B1 -- C2
|      |
|      |
D2 -- A1
```
and


```
B2 -- C1
|      |
|      |
D1 -- A2
```
legend:
1 = fire = SP = childish masculine = spirit of the son
2 = earth = SJ = mature feminine = spirit of the mother
A = son = young male
B = mother = old female
C = daughter = young female
D = father = old male

sample use:
i am male fire --> A1 or D1
so to build a flowsquare i need
either: D2 B1 C2 = earth-father fire-mother earth-daughter --> then im a fire-son (A1)
or: A2 C1 B2 = earth-son fire-daughter earth-mother --> then im a fire-father (D1)

the parents (mother and father) have same age
the children (son and daughter) have same age

my age is 30 years, so in both flowsquares i need a female-earth with age 30
the other two can be either older or younger, but both need the same age

and then?
these combinations should be compatible
which means, they find it easy to understand each other

but:
one property of these flowsquares seems to be:
all bonds are monolog-bonds

monolog-bonds work like an interview situation:
one person is talkative, the other person is quiet (talker and listener)

but interestingly, we have reciprocity:
the talker is also a seer, and the listener is also a shower.
so the listener has two ways to respond:
either with very short sentences or keywords
or with body language (the talker loves to see the listener)

how to verify this?
ideally we would arrange these relations in the real world
but as a workaround, we could also arrange audio/video chats
("the alchi chatroulette", could be implemented as a nextcloud plugin)


----------

